
Ton 618 - kurmouk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TON_618
======
rzzzwilson
From the article:

    
    
        With a mass this high, TON 618 falls into the new
        classification of Ultramassive Black Holes.  A black
        hole of this mass has a Schwarzschild radius of 1,300 AU.
    

That's a BIG black hole!

